# Solved: iPhone photos to hard drive, empty folders



## sugarmagnolia

I have an iPhone 4S with over 3,000 photos on it and I'm running Windows XP. I'm trying to transfer the photos to an external hard drive, but when I try to drag and drop the photos from my phone (I can see them in the Windows Explorer preview) to either my external drive or even just to my computer, only the file folders actually transfer and they are empty in the destination file. There are several folders of photos, and I have tried transferring them one at a time, but this had the same result. Please help!


----------



## texasbullet

You need to install itunes into your computer so you can transfer your photos or videos into your external hard drive.
https://www.apple.com/itunes/


----------



## sugarmagnolia

Thanks for the reply! I have iTunes, but no photos show up (although it does show that photos are taking up storage space). I do not want my photos uploaded into iCloud. Is there a way to do this through iTunes that does not involve iCloud? 

If not, it appears there are ways to do this kind of transfer without iTunes at all. I figured there was an issue with the amount of photos I am trying to transfer, but I am not up for dragging and dropping a few photos at a time when there are more than 3,000.


----------



## texasbullet

When you connect your iphone into your computer and your computer recognizes it, just click on to open your iphone documents and browse for your pictures. Then all you need to do is highlight the pictures you want and click move to and select the folder where you want them to be moved at.


----------



## sugarmagnolia

Yes, that is exactly what I tried, and it did not work.


----------



## texasbullet

Maybe your itunes program might be corrupted. You may want to uninstall itunes and reinstall it again.


----------



## sugarmagnolia

I resolved this issue by using a bluetooth transfer on a different (Mac) computer. Thanks for your help!


----------

